# 3d Kitchen Layout Software



## TxBuilder (Mar 21, 2006)

Free software from IKEA.

http://www.ikea.com/ms/en_GB/rooms_i.../download.html


----------



## james b (Mar 21, 2006)

oh boy i'm going to be in trouble if my wife sees this site she will want to remodle the entire kitchen.


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 27, 2006)

I am also trying to keep these types of things away from my wife.

Pretty cool Tx, are you having good luck with it? If it works smoothly, It could be useful in all sorts of situations, Kitchens, Dining rooms, Bathrooms, Custom built-ins, etc. I'm keeping the link for my next round of built-ins due this summer.


----------

